# the perks of being a civil servant....Anyone?



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Anyone currently working as a Civil servant, is there anywhere I can find out what the perks are of being one? As I will be one myself come monday 

I mean things like what courses can be done for free or at discounted rate, Bonuses, etc


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Big fat pension for one mate, although not sure wher you'd find out more, maybe here perhaps http://www.monsterpublic.co.uk/


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Thanks Jock! havent seen you about the board much of late, busy or lurking?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Which department?????

Perks???? Ermmmmm yeah....

The big fat pension is a lie, though it's not a bad one (assuming the government don't get their way and abolish it as they've been trying to do for years :cursing: )

The final salary pension is supposed to be instead of decent pay - so the civil service took low pay and a decent retirement instead of good pay and no pension - however if the government abolish the final salary pension, you can bet your bottom dollar pay will not increase as a result - only MPs and senior civil servants get a big fat pension.....

Anyhow, rant over.

A lot depends on the department you work in - there are different leave entitlements, different types of working etc but generally, you will start on a minimum of 22 days leave plus 10.5 days bank and privilege holidays. Flexi time can get you an extra 2 days off a month if you work it right :lol:

I've worked for my department for 12.5 years, and get 30 days plus 10.5 and work variable time, meaning as long as I work an average of 37 hours a week over the year, I can work pretty much when I like (save for arranged appointments and courses where i have to do as I'm told lol!) :laugh:

That's about all the perks I can think of, tbh, sure Dmcc can come up with more


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Bonuses? SOme departments get them, but not generally, and no real discounts either, though you'd be eligible for Costco, like 90% of the population :lol:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i used to work for them and my mum has for 26 years.

Perks i reckon are flexi time, pension and if you have time off for being sick their are no major issues like at other jobs. Id say it was a very good place to get into. Im sure people who are civil servants will say they work their ****s off etc etc but from my own experience and most of my mams friends they admit they have it pretty comfy.

congrats on the job but be carefull cos they seem to be downsizing and replacing with temp staff alot lately


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Captain Hero said:


> Thanks Jock! havent seen you about the board much of late, busy or lurking?


I've been about mate although work/broken leg has curtailed my activities over the last 6/7 months!!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

hilly2008 said:



> i used to work for them and my mum has for 26 years.
> 
> Perks i reckon are flexi time, pension and if you have time off for being sick their are no major issues like at other jobs. Id say it was a very good place to get into. Im sure people who are civil servants will say they work their ****s off etc etc but from my own experience and most of my mams friends they admit they have it pretty comfy.
> 
> congrats on the job but be carefull cos they seem to be downsizing and replacing with temp staff alot lately


Oh yeah forgot that - paid sick leave!! (though I'm never really sick so it's never bothered me) If you have kids, there's maternity leave on full pay, loads of parental leave (sometimes paid), ability to work term time or part time (not just restricted to mothers either) and they're really hot on the equal opportunities bollocks (whether it works is a different argument)

Due to their 'diversity paranoia', it means I get to do a 'customer facing' *spit* job and still be able to have ludicrous hairstyles and wear what i want lol :lol:

It's a lot different now though - they are making thousands redundant, closing offices etc and really stamping down on discipline as a way of getting rid of staff...something has to give though.....will be interesting when it does.....


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2009)

I also start this monday too!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Well the pay isn't great in comparison to equivalent private sector jobs, but you do have better job security.

The Nuvos pension scheme, which is what you'll be in, is salary-related but IIRC it's 2/3 of your *average* salary rather than final, which is what I have. You contribute 3.5% of your salary which is mainly for the death benefit.

Most depts holiday schemes start on 22-25 days per year increasing to 30 according to length of service, plus public & privilege days. If you are HEO or below, the default working arrangement is flexi unless the job description specifically excludes it, though arrangements vary from one dept to the next - I'm allowed three days a month in my dept.

Bonuses - don't believe it mate. Because each dept and agency is free to set it's own pay arrangements, some depts separate out the inflationary pay increase from the performance element - HMRC does this I believe, but mine doesn't. Some of these "bonuses" aren't even consolidated into pay, which means they're taxable but not reckonable for pension and aren't taken into account in calculating future pay increases.

Other fringe benefits - not many. The Civil Service Code forbids Civil Servants from benefiting as a result of their position. There are some things which are available to public sector employees generally, such as health insurance, car insurance, and what have you, but the rules are quite strict.

Take a look at www.civil-service.gov.uk.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Waheed_Akhtar said:


> I also start this monday too!


Who for?


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2009)

Beklet said:


> Who for?


DWP in Luton :thumbup1:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

DWP as well I think... Only dept that's still recruiting externally it seems.

BTW that's a bonus I forgot about - the Home Civil Service is the second-largest employer in the country. Once you're in as a substantive civil servant (check your particulars of employment) you can apply to any other department on equal terms.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Beklet said:


> Which department?????


DWP in Telford 

A mate of mine has been there for 2 years or so now and says its good, quite laid back... Sounds like my thing!

Whats the potential like for job advancement? Is it easy to progress?

Darren you seem to travel alot with your job is there potential for that too? (as that is my bag  )


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Chris I don't travel at all with my job, and travel is very role- and department-dependent. I used to travel a fair bit, mainly within the south-east and to Birmingham, but always for court hearings in my cases.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Waheed_Akhtar said:


> DWP in Luton :thumbup1:





Captain Hero said:


> DWP in Telford
> 
> A mate of mine has been there for 2 years or so now and says its good, quite laid back... Sounds like my thing!
> 
> ...


Oh boy.......I dunno what it's like tbh - I've heard shocking things but it's like anywhere else - even in the same work area I'm in, the working atmosphere and everything is very different - our manager is great and we have masses of freedom and autonomy compared to many in similar jobs though that's under threat at the moment :sad:

Dunno about the DWP but I travel a couple of times a week - but rarely stay over unless on a course....a lot depends on the type of job though.


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

I work for HMRC.

The only perks I've noticed is a cool little security pass and a pub underneath my building.

It isn't a hard job by any means. If you don't hit targets, nobody seems to really have a moan. It is a "cosy" job. At the end of the day, gov't departments have unlimited resources....

They also brought this "LEAN" thing in. A system which runs like a production line. For me, work is constantly changing, by the time I get used to one thing; I'm doing another.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

You got LEANed? You poor bastard. Are you in QD?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

dmcc said:


> You got LEANed? You poor bastard. Are you in QD?


LEAN????? *shudder* :scared:

*backs out of thread very quickly, in case it's catching*

:lol:

(Wish we did have unlimited resources...operational and essential travel only atm...)


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

estfna said:


> I work for HMRC.
> 
> The only perks I've noticed is a cool little security pass and a pub underneath my building.


Pub sounds good lol what do you do?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Ahhh no LEAN in my dept... though we're process-driven it's a little difficult to apply LEAN to criminal casework


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

dmcc said:


> Ahhh no LEAN in my dept... though we're process-driven it's a little difficult to apply LEAN to criminal casework


After all that centralisation....we're suddenly getting work back lol......idiots :cursing:


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

LEAN, yes I hate it.

I do PAYE. Processing and issuing codes, customer contact etc...

I hate it. Work is different every day. So by the time you get used to one thing, your doing another.

I work in Bootle.... if anyone has ever been there it's a tower built on top of a Yates and Wetherspoons... :thumb:


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

my dad worked as a civil servant, he used to get all his work done in the morning, then spend the afternoon ****ing about. He also used to take every monday off work which annoyed them no end


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

estfna said:


> LEAN, yes I hate it.
> 
> I do PAYE. Processing and issuing codes, customer contact etc...
> 
> ...


Eurgh...poor sod.....transfer to a proper job - honestly they're trying to LEAN everything, even my job, though they broke it down to some smaller parts, they're now finding it just doesn't work - the trade is complaining. A lot. Hahahahaha!!!

Today, I'll be driving down to Essex, will be at a company for a couple of hours, go to the gym while I'm down there, grab some food then a leisurely drive up to Lincoln, where I will then do some cardio, go for a swim and await dinner :thumb:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Today, I tore more of the little hair I have left out of my head over this project I'm working on. God, why can't criminal casework be easier?


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

ok first week was good, settled in.... Not what I expected at all and seems like there is a lot of job security and pay is good for what we will be doing, seems quite chilled out which I like

Mon to Fri and decent hours so cant complain!

Few q's though, I have to choose a pension plan..... Dont know anything about them could anyone advise as to which might be the better option for me?

also anyone know anything about Career Breaks with the DWP...not taking one now obviously but want to travel at a later date, any info?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Captain Hero said:


> ok first week was good, settled in.... Not what I expected at all and seems like there is a lot of job security and pay is good for what we will be doing, seems quite chilled out which I like
> 
> Mon to Fri and decent hours so cant complain!
> 
> ...


Career breaks are different in different departments - it's been a long time sine the Home Civil Service was one big machine - it's been broken up into small departments and all have different terms and conditions, different pay and probably different pensions....

What are the options? (Not that I know anything I'm trying to hang onto mine ffs..)


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Beklet said:


> Career breaks are different in different departments - it's been a long time sine the Home Civil Service was one big machine - it's been broken up into small departments and all have different terms and conditions, different pay and probably different pensions....
> 
> What are the options? (Not that I know anything I'm trying to hang onto mine ffs..)


ah cool I will have to dig deeper at work then!

The choices are Nuvos and Partnership for pensions I believe! Dont know too much about Pensions anyway just wanted some advice really


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

www.civilservicepensions.gov.uk (there may be a hyphen missing)

Nuvos is the new version of the PCSPS which is what Bek and I are in. You contribute 3.5% and your pension is two-thirds of your average salary throughout service.

Not sure about the Partnership pension. I think you have to contribute more but your contributions are matched by the employer.

Career breaks - depends on the department. Not automatic and normally have to be justified.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

dmcc said:


> www.civilservicepensions.gov.uk (there may be a hyphen missing)
> 
> Nuvos is the new version of the PCSPS which is what Bek and I are in. You contribute 3.5% and your pension is two-thirds of your average salary throughout service.
> 
> ...


When you say justified do you mean like I have to be off work from stress or depressed or similar? I cant just say "I want to go travelling for several months"


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

As in you'll have to put in a business case explaining your reasons and how the department can benefit from you having a year or two off. Though you may think there's no cost to the department - and in some respects you're right as they don't pay you, so no pay, no pension, no er's NICs - but they can't replace you on a permanent basis. Also, you're not guaranteed your job back - just another job at the same grade.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

dmcc said:


> As in you'll have to put in a business case explaining your reasons and how the department can benefit from you having a year or two off. Though you may think there's no cost to the department - and in some respects you're right as they don't pay you, so no pay, no pension, no er's NICs - but they can't replace you on a permanent basis. Also, you're not guaranteed your job back - just another job at the same grade.


Thanks for that Darren, have already repped you once tonight so ill have to spread some love


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm in the Nuvos Pension. It's the best one out of the both. Cost's less than the partnership and I think you get more out of it.

I think unless you specify Partnership or no pension then your automatically put into Nuvos...

Also, I'm assuming the DWP Union is also PCS? Join it. Silly not to really, but they really are good.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

estfna said:


> I'm in the Nuvos Pension. It's the best one out of the both. Cost's less than the partnership and I think you get more out of it.
> 
> I think unless you specify Partnership or no pension then your automatically put into Nuvos...
> 
> Also, I'm assuming the DWP Union is also PCS? Join it. Silly not to really, but they really are good.


Thanks for that Est, yeah thats the union too.... meant to be worth joining aye!


----------

